# Woman falls out window, lands on car, then naps



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's some sleep!

Not to mention invlunerability......

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100626/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_window_fall


----------

